# Fibron - Anyone ever use it?



## Outline Graphics (Oct 14, 2007)

I usually order everything from Fellers Sign Supply, and I've been researching doing tranfers and they have a product called FIBRON. Anyone have any experience with it?

I identify Thermoflex as being something alot of people use, but I have a local warehouse for Fellers around the corner from where I live and would LOVE to be able to walk in and pick some stuff up.

Thanks. I did do a search on these boards for FIBRON and nothing came up


----------



## Outline Graphics (Oct 14, 2007)

last call...hehe


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe I'm loss, but are you aware that this is a Heat Transfer forum for applying graphics (primarily) to apparel?

I'm not understanding what you're looking for...

AB


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i've never heard of fibron.........and an extended google search turned up NOTHING garment related with this name. if you have a local distributor, ask them for a sample and try it!


----------



## Outline Graphics (Oct 14, 2007)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Maybe I'm loss, but are you aware that this is a Heat Transfer forum for applying graphics (primarily) to apparel?


Uh... that's a big 10-4 good buddy.... Unless I'm posting this in a wrong area...

Here's a scan from the Fellers catalog. It appears to be similar to Thermoflex typed material.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i suspect it's a national brand that they've had re-labeled for their use, but i have no experience of it. if you have a local fellers, ask them for a sample and test it out!


----------



## muddytires (Dec 26, 2006)

I also order a lot from Fellers and was wondering the same thing.
If you get some let us know if it is any good. Jsi is another local sign supply company that sells their own renamed heat transfer material which i'm curious about also.


----------



## Outline Graphics (Oct 14, 2007)

I spoke with Fellers this morning. It's like 8 bucks a yard. I had another t-shirt guy I met tell me they use Cad-Cut Econoprint and they love it and had no problems with it. It's a bit cheaper at beacon. 

Anyone have experience with this material?


----------



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

Did anyone ever try it? I just saw it in the Spring Fellers catalog as well. Dunno if they'll give out samples. Looks to be a little less than thermoflex.


----------



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

Just wondering if you ever found out any more info or tried the Fibron? Just got a catalog from Fellers and saw it there too.


----------



## AbsoluteME (May 30, 2008)

xswaste said:


> Just wondering if you ever found out any more info or tried the Fibron? Just got a catalog from Fellers and saw it there too.


I just ordered 1 yard Metallic Gold and 1 yard Neon Pink. Cut (Suma) Weeded, Applied 350 degrees hard pressure, 20 seconds, peeled cold. Looks, acts, feels like Thermoflex. I will wash it tonight and let you know. I use Thermoflex Exclusively! I thought I would test it and see what happens. I like being able to order 1 yard instead of 5 yard roll.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its the same just re-labeled under their brand


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest if you want a goodvinyl for a fair price. I know you can buy by the foot at Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications and try out the different types without buying a full roll. .... JB


----------

